# Database Server Down



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well I guess it's no secret that the host database server was down for a few hours today but not to worry we are back up with nothing lost and all is well...

Have fun posting and "Keep on Outbacking"









Vern


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, Vern! Nice to have you riding herd on this gang! All your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Down eh? I read it was too busy, I figured we busted over 1,000 members finally and Jolly was up to 3,000 posts!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, I was having withdrawals...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Vern,
Glad they got it straighten out!!!
I too was having withdraw symdrome.
Thanks Again Vern
Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, YGuy, I got that "too many connections" message too, but doubted it was correct as the first time I received it was 5:00 am on Sat! So glad we are back to our normal Outbacker mode.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

After I got the message about 35 times I figured it out. Must admit, it highlighted the fact that I need to broaden my activity base.









Appreciate the help getting us up and posting Vern!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NDJollyMOn <~~~







(still breathing heavy)

Thanks Vern


----------

